
Codebashing – Online AppSec Student Edition - sessionrider
http://www.codebashing.com/try-it
======
sessionrider
there's a student edition of 20 modules available from their website... its an
interactive, online appsec/secure coding training platform for software
devs... everything runs in a modern desktop browser.

------
sessionrider
looks like you can get 12 months of access for the cost of 1 month on their
website under pricing.

